# Controlling Electric Fans



## oldmanz (Nov 14, 2014)

I've removed the engine-driven fan on my '87 Z and am in the process of installing dual electric fans (from a Maxima at the junk yard). I've tested the new unit, and one fan (#2) delivers about three times as much air as the other (fan #1). I'd like fan #1 to come on when the coolant temp reaches 140 degrees, and fan #2 to come on when the coolant reaches about 200 degrees. Has anyone else done this? If so, what do I need and where do I get the parts?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Adjustable fan controllers are available from Summit Racing and the like. 

If your car had a condenser fan then you can use the switch in the lower left corner of the radiator to trigger the high speed fan. 

Be warned, your stock alternator may live a short life driving that fan if you have an amp or other high-draw accessory. 

XenonZ31 Electric Cooling Fan Install


----------

